# columbia 3 star



## dopehead (May 11, 2010)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/1735908907.html


----------



## bud poe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm, wonder if this is a repop?  Any easy way to tell?


----------



## oldstalgia (May 12, 2010)

Yea,all the parts stamped: MADE IN CHINA


----------

